# Try-me buttons for activation?



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Just saw another post where the Try-Me! button is mentioned. I've got a few of these laying around now and I'm wondering if anyone uses these for mat switches or other pressure-type switches to activate a prop. A forum search using try, try-me, and try me didn't show any other posts but I'd imagine this has been discussed somewhere at some point before, right?

Thanks!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes...some of us use them for various tasks such as triggering.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Interesting. Any tips? I'd imagine I'd have to lengthen the wiring, and if I was to use it under a mat or board, I'd have to set it up so the button doesn't just get crushed.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

For mat switch you are better off with two 1/4 Masonite boards with foil glued to them, duct tape around the edge of each board, glue 1/4 foam (Home depot) around the edge and a few spots in the middle, attach wires to each foil board with a screw and nut and you have your mat switch.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Creeper said:


> Interesting. Any tips? I'd imagine I'd have to lengthen the wiring, and if I was to use it under a mat or board, I'd have to set it up so the button doesn't just get crushed.


question... how do you lengthen the wiring? because i've never thought about any of this before!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> question... how do you lengthen the wiring? because i've never thought about any of this before!


Simple, cut the wire at a spot where it will not affect the operation of the prop. Strip the ends of the wires and then add a length of wire (ends stripped) in the middle. they can be soldered and sealed with tape or heat shrink tubing or they can be connected with wire nuts and taped.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Simple, cut the wire at a spot where it will not affect the operation of the prop. Strip the ends of the wires and then add a length of wire (ends stripped) in the middle. they can be soldered and sealed with tape or heat shrink tubing or they can be connected with wire nuts and taped.


ill just asume my dad knows how to do that XD lol i would try it but when it comes to me+wires+circuits+electricity


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

If you have any trouble just let me know and I can post some pictures if needed

Edit:

this should help:

http://www.mmxpress.com/technical/connections.htm

and this:

http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2007/11/22/quick-tech-splice-wires/


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hpropman said:


> If you have any trouble just let me know and I can post some pictures if needed
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


OK! I GET IT NOW!!! hurray!! however im not that smart XD lol maybe next year


----------

